# Some Raptors from Costa Rica



## EricD (May 11, 2010)

B]Having a blast down in Hermosa Costa Rica, Waves have been great (will post them in a different forum) and finding all kinds of birds with out really looking. Back to Florida 5-14.
First I'll start with these:, thinking Hawk in the first 3 pics, Caracara's of some sort in the rest and the last one is a Black Hawk, found him in a Mangrove. Everything but the Black Hawk was shot on or with in 20 feet of the beach at our house.[/B]
Next i will post some strange tropical looking birds!

1






2





3





4





5





6






7






8





9 Black Hawk


----------



## kdabbagh (May 11, 2010)

Great shots!
The caption for the second one should almost be: 
"How about I fly beak-first into your lens?!"


----------



## Buszaj (May 12, 2010)

When I read the title I expected some velociraptors  But these shots are great, very sharp. Beautiful birds, must of been a great trip!


----------



## icassell (May 13, 2010)

Caption from #6:  "I heard about this guy from my cousin up north."

Great shots, Eric.  #7 is interesting -- looks like a mini-Bald.  Is he some sort of fish eagle?


----------



## Fedaykin (May 13, 2010)

Haha #1 is like "OMG!"

Great pictures.


----------



## EricD (May 13, 2010)

icassell said:


> Caption from #6:  "I heard about this guy from my cousin up north."
> 
> Great shots, Eric.  #7 is interesting -- looks like a mini-Bald.  Is he some sort of fish eagle?



No..He is a Yellow Headed Caracara. They have so many different looking Caracaras here!


----------



## Art Photographers (May 13, 2010)

Great Finds! Have safe trip home!


----------



## Warren Peace (May 19, 2010)

Wow, these are some great images.  So clear and the lighting is perfect.


----------



## jt69 (May 19, 2010)

Great Shots!. Very Well Done!.


----------



## Bayer-Z28 (May 19, 2010)

That first one is priceless!  " *gasp* DINNER!"


----------

